# 1972 where's the blower motor?



## jeremymac (Aug 30, 2010)

ive got a 72 gto. the blower motor stoped working. I have all the duct work removed from under the dash and still cant find the blower motor. the next thing to remove holds the heater core. I don't think its in there.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Under the hood on the passenger side of the firewall partially hidden under the fender,


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

LOL, I found mine, there is an outline in the passenger side inner fenderwell, it says to take a chisel and cut along the outline, bend the metal back and you can take the blower motor out. Sounds kind of ghetto, but I was wondering why my inner fender was all gooped up and had a hole in it, then I needed to get in there and just bent it back.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

A pic is worth a thousand words... Under the fender. There are two ways to get it. Cut a hole in the wheel well, or unbolt it and pull out the wheel well. I prefer to unbolt it and pull it.


----------



## stracener (Jul 27, 2010)

*Blower Motor*

Here's a pic of my '72. Blower motor clearly visible. I would have never found it had I not been pulling off the fenders for engine and body work. AND without the prompt of this thread. Now I know what that thing is!


----------



## stracener (Jul 27, 2010)

Just a note-- pulling the fender is NOT HARD at all. Just get yourself a socket set and some WD-40. Much better than gooning up a bunch of sheet metal. Repairing goone'd up sheet metal sucks... I know that.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

The car is 40 years old, so in those years has the blower motor been replaced? If so, Chiltons and other manuals says to cut the hole in the inner fenerwell, so look, it may already be cut as mine was. If not, you can pull the inner fenderwell. But, you really cant see the cut unless you look close, so it's not a bad deal to have access.


----------



## stracener (Jul 27, 2010)

JETSTANG: does that mean there was a big hole in the fenderwell. Seems like that would be really bad for water intrusion/rust?


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

stracener said:


> JETSTANG: does that mean there was a big hole in the fenderwell. Seems like that would be really bad for water intrusion/rust?


There is an indent in the inner fenderwell that you chisel out, not all the way, leave a couple inches, bend it out of the way, take care of business, then bend it back up into place. Previous owner threw some bondo on the seam to seal it up. I just saw a bunch of mud on it, didn't know why until I had to pull the blower motor and pulled the chiltons out, then said, oh hell yeah, pulled it right out.


----------



## stracener (Jul 27, 2010)

Makes sense jetstang. These old cars go through a lot don't they?! For jeremymac -- more than one way to skin the goat!:shutme


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

there are similar tricks on new cars still today. its just that nobody cares. :lol:


----------

